# State your MBTI and one fictional hero and one fictional villain you relate to.



## The_Iliad (Nov 17, 2015)

B3LIAL said:


> Dexter is a Villain? He does mostly good and some bad, but his position is primarily neutral.
> 
> Don't understand how he could be labeled a Villain.


He kills people. And not legally.


----------



## taro milk tea (Apr 30, 2014)

Ah, this thread seems lots of fun!:tongue: It's nice to see the diversity here!

Hmm, I'm an *INFJ*, and for me, one fictional hero I relate to would be *Raven* from the _Teen Titans_ (INTJ), and the fictional villain would probably be *Hannibal Lecter* from _Hannibal_ (not really sure what his type is, but I'm leaning toward either ENFJ or INFJ). And no, I don't eat people. I swear to God, I don't.


----------



## Atarah Derek (Aug 10, 2015)

INFP.

Fictional hero: Pick one. The xNFP is very popular for the hero because of that idealism combined with that kid-next-door charm and innocence. Although the fictional protagonist I'm probably most similar to is Father Mulcahy from M*A*S*H. Especially when I'm mad. Watching him fly off the handle is like looking in a mirror. It's kind of embarrassing, actually.

Fictional villain: While there aren't any antagonists I can relate to per se, speaking strictly in terms of MBTI, the villain I can name off the top of my head who shares my type is Zaheer from Legend of Korra. I guess it wouldn't be too far fetched for me to act in a similar manner to him if I were totally self-absorbed and evil. Zuko is also an INFP, but he was more of an anti-villain in his first season, so I don't really count him. I've never been in a Te grip, and I've always had a great relationship with my dad, so I can't really relate to him at all. We have both endured dom/tert loops, however.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

The_Iliad said:


> He kills people. And not legally.


Legal =/= Good and evil.

Dexter kills people because they got away with murder. It's not a good thing, but not really an evil thing.

But I suppose that depends on perspective. If you had the ability to kill someone before they kill again or because they've escaped prison, would a good person just accept it and do nothing?

Also, Dexter seems like more of an ISTJ to me. I don't see Dom Ni in him.

He internalizes sensory information constantly and refers back to past experiences frequently.


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

ESTJ.
Lots of villains, fewer heroes. 

Hero, Nick Fury, Avengers. 

Villain(s), President Snow, Anakin Skywalker (Episode III), Lucious Malfoy (one of my favorites).
I admire most ExTJ villains. 
My favorite, and the one I identify with the most, generally considered villain, Tywin Lannister.


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Atarah Derek said:


> INFP.
> 
> Fictional hero: Pick one. The xNFP is very popular for the hero because of that idealism combined with that kid-next-door charm and innocence. Although the fictional protagonist I'm probably most similar to is Father Mulcahy from M*A*S*H. Especially when I'm mad. Watching him fly off the handle is like looking in a mirror. It's kind of embarrassing, actually.
> 
> Fictional villain: While there aren't any antagonists I can relate to per se, speaking strictly in terms of MBTI, the villain I can name off the top of my head who shares my type is Zaheer from Legend of Korra. I guess it wouldn't be too far fetched for me to act in a similar manner to him if I were totally self-absorbed and evil. Zuko is also an INFP, but he was more of an anti-villain in his first season, so I don't really count him. I've never been in a Te grip, and I've always had a great relationship with my dad, so I can't really relate to him at all. We have both endured dom/tert loops, however.



I can relate to that I hate it when my temper boils over.I think later why do I let myself get so upset? I guess that is inferior Te,getting angry but not fully understanding why you let it get to that point.

I always thought Father Mulcahy was an INFP!

Who do I relate to though? I would have to give that some thought 

I do like Daria and Jane from Daria .


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

ENTP

Fictional hero: Obi-Wan from Star Wars (INFJ). I don't have much in common with him personality-wise but I could see myself using the strategy of "training the guy who will ultimately destroy this evil" like he does with Luke. 

Fictional villain: Andrew Ryan from BioShock (INTx). Falsely believing his personal principles can solve every problem and that advancement should be valued above all moral considerations.


----------



## Thorongil (Nov 17, 2015)

ISTJ

Fictional Hero: Captain Jack "Heartbreak One" Bartlett Ace Combat 5. I am assuming Bartlet is an ESTJ. He's rational, believes in order, is a firm leader and is tough on his trainee pilots because he wants them to survive and be the best. In order to be an effective fighter pilot he relies on his skills that he learned through being a Veteran in the Belkan conflict that took place 10 years before the events of Ace Combat 5. Its with these skills and his experience he teaches the new young trainees of Sand Island to become effective fighter pilots in this "Unsung War". He believes that leadership is earned not given which can be summed up in his quote:
"Everybody Wants to be a flight lead but you gotta earn it!"- Captain Jack Bartlett

Fictional Villain: Darth Vader- ISTJ. For over 20 years Vader served Palpatine, taking over systems, hunting down the last of the Jedi and making the Galactic Empire the dominate force in the Galaxy. He did this through his skills with the force, his skills with his light saber and his skills as a TIE Fighter pilot. Plus he has the 



 of all time.


----------



## Thorongil (Nov 17, 2015)

Coburn said:


> ESTJ
> 
> Villain: Inspector Javert, _Les Miserables_ (ISTJ)
> Hero: Kim Sun-woo,_ A Bittersweet Life_ (ISTJ)
> ...


I'm an ISTJ and I relate to ESTJ characters. King Theodon from LOTR, Jack Bartlett from Ace Combat 5, Gunnery Sgt. Hartmen from Full Metal Jacket, Col. Kilgore Apocalypse Now, etc.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Coburn said:


> ESTJ
> 
> Villain: Inspector Javert, _Les Miserables_ (ISTJ)
> Hero: Kim Sun-woo,_ A Bittersweet Life_ (ISTJ)
> ...





Thorongil said:


> I'm an ISTJ and I relate to ESTJ characters. King Theodon from LOTR, Jack Bartlett from Ace Combat 5, Gunnery Sgt. Hartmen from Full Metal Jacket, Col. Kilgore Apocalypse Now, etc.


You guys should get married.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Convex said:


> You guys should get married.


Well @Thorongil -- when is our wedding date? It can be LoTR themed provided the honeymoon includes skydiving and scuba lessons. 
@Convex I'll make sure to mark you down as a wedding guest.


----------



## Thorongil (Nov 17, 2015)

Coburn said:


> Well @Thorongil -- when is our wedding date? It can be LoTR themed provided the honeymoon includes skydiving and scuba lessons.
> @Convex I'll make sure to mark you down as a wedding guest.


Tomorrow's fine with me. Be warned though our Marriage is probably going to be like Frank Reynolds and Charlie Kelly.


----------



## Westey (Nov 30, 2015)

ENTP

Hero - Megamind

Villain - Megamind

Thanks


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

*ENTJ*

It's odd, but the characters that resonate most with me are both hero and villain. I don't relate to any of the dichotomies.

For Anime watchers:
*Emiya Kiritsugu (Fate Zero) - INTJ*
* hero at heart, villain by execution





Why I relate: 
I know I am good. But I do have an "ends justify the means" mindset and often I find myself making the ugly calls for the greater good. People would say that I am cruel, cold, or just a bad influence, but the result for them is always happiness. I am aware that this is self-made martyrdom and I suppose in a way, I feel like my loss of innocence can be used to absorb it for others. I can never do what Kirisugu did, but I truly admire that he was able to do it.

For Gamers:
*Sarah Kerrigan (Starcraft Saga) - xNTJ*
*hero turned villain turned hero





Why I relate:
Having been thrust into a life with little control over the outcome, Kerrigan takes things into her own hands and becomes the Queen of Blades. She does some pretty bad things with her new found power including revenge and genocide, but in the end, she finds her way back from goodness in the search for redemption.

For Main-Stream Movie Watchers:
*Definitely more hero than villain.
*Imperator Furiosa (Mad Max: Fury Road) - ENTJ*





Why I relate:
Furiosa is a character who also comes from circumstance beyond her control and is able to make something more. She works patiently within a system to gain the necessary opportunities and advantages. She plans to execute her strategies for the good of herself and others. She is cautious about having hope, but that sliver of hope is what drives her. She's protective and ambitious and makes the best of what she has. Furiosa stands as an equal to main character, Max.


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

Coburn said:


> ESTJ
> 
> Villain: Inspector Javert, _Les Miserables_ (ISTJ)
> Hero: Kim Sun-woo,_ A Bittersweet Life_ (ISTJ)
> ...


So... Do I, do I have to say it?


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

Simpson17866 said:


> INTP who loves the solitary intellectualism of Sherlock Holmes (ISTP) and Light Yagami (INTJ)


Yeah, so Sherlock is definitely an INTP.


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

Anyway, my turn.

Hero: The heroes are usually boring. I guess Dr. King Schultz from Django Unchained is kind of a hero, so I'll go with him.

Massive spoiler alert, but the guy is awesome for this scene:





"I'm sorry, I couldn't resist."

Villain: The Joker, duh.

I mean I wouldn't _do_ what he does to prove it, but everything he says about how when the chips are down the "civilized" people will abandon their morality and eat each other alive is right. And so is everything he says in this:






I can't tell you how many times I've said "Do I really look like a guy with a plan?" since then. And only an ENTP could be so persuasive that he makes you think even a maniacal psychopathic villain who dresses as a clown makes some solid arguments.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Thorongil said:


> Tomorrow's fine with me. Be warned though our Marriage is probably going to be like Frank Reynolds and Charlie Kelly.


Just don't screw up the grilled Charlie. YOU HAVE ONE JOB.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

ENTPness said:


> So... Do I, do I have to say it?


You've got a thing for foreign flicks?


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

Coburn said:


> You've got a thing for foreign flicks?


I mean, if you relate to ISTJs more than you do ESTJs, is it possible you maybe might possibly be ISTJ?


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

ENTPness said:


> I mean, if you relate to ISTJs more than you do ESTJs, is it possible you maybe might possibly be ISTJ?


Haha, I'm teasing you a bit. Yeah, I've considered it before. Especially as pretty much every character I've ever related to in a film (and I've cross checked) has turned out to be an ISTJ.

But I'm pretttttyyy sure I'm not an introvert. I live like one, but I'm not. 

Do you feel your characters only serve to confirm your type?


----------



## novacane22 (Dec 15, 2015)

INTP

Hero: Shikamaru from Naruto. He's lazy but smart and always sees every possibility to solving a threat or problem.

Villain: Orochimaru from Naruto. 
He's ambition is the discover everything technique that has ever existed, despite how anyone feels about it. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baddmonn9955 (Dec 6, 2015)

As a INFP who feels out of touch with people my own age and culture I have to say that I don't feel like a typical hero... the only person I can relate too is Kaku from One Piece. I'm not sure if he counts as a villian or hero though...


----------



## damo (Oct 15, 2015)

Saitama from One Punch Man

Nino Brown would be the closest to a villain i can relate to


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

I found myself identifying with Mark Zuckerberg in The Social Network, his mannerisms, thought process, and how he talked. Other than that, I can't recall any character that really spoke to me. Come to think of it, the protagonist of Whiplash was quite relatable.


----------



## PowerMechGuy (Dec 10, 2015)

INFJ (i think?)

Hero: Green Lantern
His limits are his mind. He can have any weopon. He is capable of overcoming judgment and focus.


Villian: Lex Luthor
If I were bad, I'd be really bad. People simply would not understand my intentions, but they would understand that I enjoy their fear.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

My type: ESFJ

I can't really say a hero or a villain, directly. More like just characters from realistic fiction who have done good/bad things.

Okay, my character is *Margo Roth Spiegelman from John Green's Paper Towns.*










_Possibly ESFx_

Margo is very...strange. She's usually perceived as an introvert, for being secretive and a good liar/actor, but i'd say she's just an extravert who had gone through some seriously bad stuff as a kid and now has zero self-esteem, and zero hope. Great survival skills, though. I'm kind of getting an ESFP vibe from her, but that's just looking at her adaptable side that we can see when she's running away. And the rebellious streak would be explained by ESFP, too, but i can't be sure.

She seems like a character who started off with good intentions, but everything bad just happened and made her lose hope. Kinda like what's been happening to me lately. I see more of Fe in her than Fi, she's more interested in dedicating herself to groups of people than her personal values or her loved ones - it's hard to say she even _has_ loved ones, apart from...well, i can't spoil the story, so nvm that.

For a few reasons, people seem to see her as iNtuitive - when she's giving all those hints that are linked together in symbolic ways, talking about the world in a hopeless tone of metaphor, etc. But i don't think she would be N because when she does stuff with her N function, it seems like...an alternate way of expressing her final piece of hope left, that kind of stuff. It's as if she wanted to use her N for better purposes, but she was left to only that. _Forced_ to develop her N, rather than having developed it on her own accord. And besides, all those clues and connections seem more Ne than Ni. Margo is not very future-oriented, either.

I'm probably being biased here because i can relate to her and i _want_ her to be ESFJ, but i can't see that many clues that lead to ESFP. Se - sure, she can improvise and even _survive_ by herself with limited physical sources, as she's demonstrated so many times, but that doesn't seem to be the way she _lives._ Fi - if she's so negative, then it can be assumed that her aux is making things even MORE negative, but she doesn't do what Fi-users do in a negative basis. No sadly singling herself out, acting on gut feelings recklessly, etc. She does seem like an "action" kind of character. Te...? That could be her way of organizing her plans for running away and everything.

One reason i think she'd be Si-aux, though, is what i mentioned about the aux function making things _more_ negative. She's always thinking of the past, but not saying it aloud, which just seems REALLY Si to me. And the past is negative. She's internalized it all, but not in an emotional or logical way, just in a way of...how it _is_, really. How she experienced it first-hand. That guy in the park, her parents, everything.










For me, i see the world how Margo sees it. I can't survive the way she does, but i feel like things just can't change, and there's nothing i can do about it. People like her for superficial reasons - they think she's "hot", etc. People don't see me as me, they see me as a smart person who is good at ranting, singing, math, logic, and is really unpredictable. That's because they don't see me, they see an idea of me. The way Quentin described Margo - people only saw their _idea_ of her, they didn't see _her_. I want people to understand me, and i want to understand them even more, but when they're too focused on the shallow stuff, they don't even get who i am. And because i have limited introspection skills, i don't know who i am either. I only know how people see me, i only know how to make things better for people based on how they see me and how i know i can help them in their current situation. I only have the skills to live for others.

That's not too different from Margo. She isn't living for herself, she isn't living for authenticity or values or to fight for human rights. She tried living for others, but it didn't work. All her roads were cut off, and that's why she was so depressed and hopeless - she HAD NO HOPE LEFT. HOW COULD SHE BE HOPEFUL AND OPTIMISTIC WHEN THERE WAS LITERALLY NO HOPE LEFT?!










*It seems like there's just a matter of time before i get cut off, too, but there's no way to prevent it.* I try to reach out, i'm starting to fail more and more. I try to live for myself, it doesn't work. I can only fight for others' voices, and that gives me motivation, but something tells me that there's just a matter of time before people take THAT for granted too, and i will be able to do no more. I try to be what others need, but they don't get it.

Ever since i was a kid, i was obsessed with doing, giving, _being_ what people wanted from me. I still kinda am. But it never worked. And i have no other way. I'll just go down like this, i guess, serving and failing and serving and failing and failing again. It's the only way.

And that is why, my friends, i feel exactly like Margo Roth Spiegelman.


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Amelie the title character from the movie (an INFP) I can relate to her interest in making a difference with the other characters but not getting too caught up with them personally. She likes to help it seems like a good idea to her but she does with some distance. I also can relate to the different things that go on in her mind but she doesn't share with others.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

IxFJ.

I don't relate to many "heroes" (I just don't focus much on them), and I don't really watch movies with many heroes anyways. 

I mostly relate to antagonists. Mostly peeps with unhealthy Fe. 

Blair Waldorf from Gossip Girl.
Alison Dilaurentis from Pretty Little Liars.
Paris Geller from Gilmore Girls. 
Winter Santiaga from The Coldest Winter Ever (she wasn't really the "antagonist" just a shitty protagonist).

I like antagonists better.

Jane Eyre, maybe, she's not really a hero, but she's the only fictional character that I can think of that isn't an antagonist or villain that I can relate to.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

ENTP

Fictional Villain: Me

Fictional Hero: Me


----------



## BelovedDay (Feb 7, 2013)

MBTI Type: INTJ

Fictional Hero: Lelouch Vi Brittannia/Lelouch Lamperouge/Zero (INTJ)










Why I relate to him.

The way he care about his love ones, the way he fought for what is right, the way he lies, and much more particularly resonated a part of me. He was a true strategist and tactician at heart, he used his wits even against his own blood (whom most he killed) to secure a better world for his sister and for all the people he cared about in the new world he created.

I have an inherent need to express my beliefs through actions, believing I will make difference to the world in order for it to become a better place. I experienced the way he reacts when someone close to him gets dragged in the process.

Fictional Villain: Azula (xNTJ)

Why I relate to her.










She's practically a perfectionist at heart, minimizing her imperfections and striving to meet her father's expectations. She develops long range plans and always suspicious at people around her. She was unaccepted (by her mother) and often feared by her friends. Although she disregards the negativity and does her work anyways, not until she finally broke.

I reflected in how she treats herself daily and finishes the job, the struggle was particularly the thing I relate to her. I experienced some things as she did, it wasn't cool and I often believed I needed to be perfect to prove myself to people.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

ENTJ, though in stories I relate more to INTJs since ENTJs all just want to rule the world or something like that while INTJs have a personality.

Heroes: Data (Star Trek) INTP, Jordan Belfort (Wolf of Wallstreet) ESTP and Regina Mills (Once Upon a Time) xNTJ

Why?

Data: A very logic focused character who is struggling with social interactions but wants to learn them and become better with people. Which is pretty much my description.

Jordan: The person I want to become professionally just with less fraud and stealing from his customers.

Regina: Conflicted and troubled character who had painful life and because of that did many mistakes which she later came to regret. Later after she got redeemed, she kept trying to find her happy ending but everything went against her. Which reminds me of me for a big part.


Villains: Light Yagami (Death Note) INTJ, Miranda Priestly (Devil Wears Prada) ENTJ

Why?

Light: I would do what he did just not so well.

Miranda: I get her on a fundamental level and seeing a character like her meant a lot for me when I was growing up.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses you sexy beasts.


----------



## giraffegator (Dec 28, 2014)

We're sexy and we know it.


----------



## 318138 (Oct 1, 2015)

My type: *INFP*
Hero I relate to: *Luna Lovegood* from harry potter
Villain: Wait we can be villains??!! OK jokes. I _kind of_ relate to *Harry Osborn* from spiderman


----------



## Atarah Derek (Aug 10, 2015)

Prada said:


> ENTJ, though in stories I relate more to INTJs since ENTJs all just want to rule the world or something like that while INTJs have a personality.


If you're familiar with Hogan's Heroes, the titular character is an ENTJ. Best example of a heroic ENTJ in fiction that I can name off the top of my head. Another excellent example is Bob Parr of the Incredibles. Part of what makes that movie a good one is that they invert the usual hero/villain personalities. In the Incredibles, it's the hero who is the NTJ and the villain who is the NFP.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

sassafrassthelioness said:


> We're sexy and we know it.


Except you.


----------



## giraffegator (Dec 28, 2014)

B3LIAL said:


> Except you.


burn.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

sassafrassthelioness said:


> burn.


----------



## giraffegator (Dec 28, 2014)

I'll fight your bicep eagle with my shark eagle.









Edit: I just realised that's more like a shark pigeon. But still. Aerial attack shark!


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

Heroes: Either Agnes Nitt from Discworld (because she'd like to believe in nonsense but can't bring herself to do it, and feels surrounded by people who have no sense whatsoever) or Katniss Everdeen from the Hunger Games movies (because listening to everyone's comments about her lack of expressed emotion and social ability is like hearing echoes of what people have said about me for my entire life). For both characters I have a lot of "I can see myself doing/thinking that" moments. Agnes may be INTP, and people seem to type Katniss as ISTP. My ENFJ husband, on the other hand, says he can't think of a hero I'm like because I'm "not really the hero type."

Villain: I couldn't think of one, but said husband says he really sees a lot of me in Regina from Once Upon A Time. I would assume it's being emotionally closed off and distrustful, the harsh vindictiveness and judgements for others, and the intense caring for family.


ETA: My husband decided he had to come up with a hero answer and chose Ripley from Alien. I've never seen the Alien movies, so I have no idea. He said she's smart, scientific, inventive, and is basically thrown into the situation of being a hero.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

sassafrassthelioness said:


> I'll fight your bicep eagle with my shark eagle.
> 
> View attachment 451626
> 
> ...


Bull-tiger eagle 










Check mate.


----------



## giraffegator (Dec 28, 2014)

B3LIAL said:


> Bull-tiger eagle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah? Well take THIS!








It may not look like much but you wait till you have a hive full chasing you.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

*INFJ*
*Hero:* Kaworu Nagisa *(*_Neon Genesis Evangelion_*) based on my light-side interior
AND* Rin Okumura *(*_Blue Exorcist_*) based on my genki-yet-forceful exterior when healthy*

*Villain:* Amara *(*_Supernatural_*) based on my dark-side interior
AND* Izaya Orihara *(*_Durarara!!_*) based on my deceptively-manipulative potential exterior*

Really unhealthy dark-side turned ugly on the outside: Anemone from Eureka Seven


----------



## chrestomanci (Dec 16, 2015)

ENTP: 

Heroes: House from House M.D. and the Doctor from Doctor Who

Villains: the Joker, the Master maybe?


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

ESFP here

My hero would be Jack Sparrow (I know big shock) because he is the most improv person I know, and and he is funny as heck (no not hector! Just heck).

The villain would be Darth Vader. This guy legit thought he was doing the right thing and so he kept doing it no matter how hard it was.


----------

